# When do you start calling?



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

I try to start calling in late October, depending on how the muley deer stalking is going. It never fails, we scour the countryside for a monster mule deer and see tons of coyotes and pass them up. Then when we take a day off the mule deer hunting to call coyotes, all we see is big mule deer...don't they read the script?????

This year we had a hard frost in mid October, so we started calling then, but on a normal year we start calling late October, or early November.

Tommy


----------

